# Xikar Pulsar Lighter



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I received my Xikar Pulsar lighter in the mail I was sold by a youtube video XIKAR Pulsar G2 Cigar Lighter Review - StickReview.com - YouTube which showed the lighter but if you notice when the individual on the video moves the lighter around you can slightly hear a rattle I didn't notice this. It works as expected and is a nice lighter I am happy with it so far. I wanted to warn others that it rattles so for those of you that don't like rattling lighters maybe because of your profession etc just be aware probably easily fixed, but if I knew this I may have went with a different lighter.

I would like to purchase another single jet lighter for touch ups etc. Any suggestions on a good single jet lighter that doesn't rattle that is of the same quality|| higher of the Xikar lighters or just another Xikar Lighter?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

By the way I have noticed it doesn't light every time.. When I first received the lighter it required a couple of clicks to get lite so I bleed all the fuel out refueled. Let it get to room temp and it was fine for a couple of cigars then I started having to click it a few times to get it going about 4th cigar I had to bleed and refuel again which then it worked fine for a cigar then had to click it a few times etc  So you may end up clicking a few times after a couple of good runs  I dunno if this is normal but this what am dealing with... Any suggestions for a reliable triple jet lighter that doesn't rattle..?


----------



## stogiez4llyfe (Aug 15, 2012)

The rattle noise you're hearing is actually a safety feature. It is a mechanism inside the lighter that prevents it from lighting upside down so it is safe in your bag/pocket. All lighters with the side squeeze ignition like the Pulsar will have the feature producing a small rattling noise. If you're looking for a single jet lighter without the safety feature, I'd check out the NXT, Genesis, Tech Single, Stratosphere or Flash-- these all do not have the side squeeze ignition like the Pulsar.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

stogiez4llyfe said:


> The rattle noise you're hearing is actually a safe feature. It is a mechanism inside the lighter that prevents it from lighting upside down so it is safe in your bag/pocket. All lighters with the side squeeze ignition like the Pulsar will have the feature producing a small rattling noise. If you're looking for a single jet lighter without the safety feature, I'd check out the NXT, Genesis, Tech Single, Stratosphere or Flash-- these all do not have the side squeeze ignition like the Pulsar.


Excellent thanks for the info.. Because I was kinda concerned...

I will def try one of those lighters you listed...


----------



## stogiez4llyfe (Aug 15, 2012)

Also, some good triple flame lighters that don't rattle are the Trezo, Tech Triple, and Ellipse II.


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

This is pretty common on most quality lighters. I suppose some rattle more than others but the ST DuPont I have in my hand has a rattle when I turn it over. Same inverted lock-out feature, I imagine.


----------

